# GFCI Receptacle Failures



## ROS (Apr 30, 2011)

I maintain the irrigation for several condo complexes.

Most of the timers are plugged into GFCI receptacles. Some have in-use bubble covers and some have just a weather-resistant cover. In both cases, the GFCI are failing at an unsual rate. (Power to the GFCI. Wired correctly. But they will not reset.)

I would bet that the property management company that replaces them are not using quality receptacles.

Could you recommend to me a high quality GFCI receptacle that I can recommend to them. (The only load on the receptacle is the irrigation timer.)

Thanks / Regards,

ROS


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Pass & Seymour.


----------



## HugoStiglitz (Apr 11, 2011)

Anything spec grade, like a Hubbell GF20ILA.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Are they rated WR? I know they don't look any differant, but it (might) help to put the "code compliant" one in.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

They do make GFCI that are weather resistant.Not sure that will help.


----------



## egads (Sep 1, 2009)

I have been replacing a whole bunch of Leviton smart lock ones from about 2007. I seem to remember that was about the time the smart lock first came out. They are failing indoors and out. I did use the P & S weather resistant ones for the last change out. We'll see if they hold up any better. But my hunch is, there was just a whole batch of bad ones.


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

HugoStiglitz said:


> Anything *spec grade*, like a Hubbell GF20ILA.


Leviton offers so called preferred "spec grade" that really isn't. A real spec grade is WC-596 listed and has a logo F(UL)S on it. Anything else is not spec grade.


----------



## johnsmithabe (May 3, 2011)

Good quality weather resistant GFCI are available in market today.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

My experience is that the Leviton Smartlock GFIs are junk, I have had the same complaints from customers that they will not reset . I have found them dry and wired correctly. Use P &S or Cooper brand.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> My experience is that the Leviton Smartlock GFIs are junk, I have had the same complaints from customers that they will not reset . I have found them dry and wired correctly. Use P &S or Cooper brand.


Do the P&S with the built in night light hold up well?
I installed them thru the house about 6 months ago. I have recommended them to friends but I don't do the installs, I let people hire outside EC's.


----------



## administr8tor (Mar 6, 2010)

P&S is the best and their smaller than levicrap:thumbsup:


----------

